# No more team RIP



## moron (May 26, 2006)

whats happening?

Ace you can always give your spot to espmike your taking it too far man.

don't close this forum like that. Don't you remember those good days and all those hours everyone spent here having a good time. Your are just burning everything up


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

My guess is ESPMike doesn't appreciate the way I or we are being treated here either.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

what r u talking about jimbob go take your meds


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

acestro said:


> what r u talking about jimbob go take your meds


team rip is going down jmax what are you talking about?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

No more? Is his just temporary?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

well If going down I like to thank everyone for having a great time even though I never made it to the team


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Just because Tom is leaving, I didn't know RIP had to close up.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> Just because Tom is leaving, I didn't know RIP had to close up.


yea all of this is not necessary. Team rip should live on

If the square table members want to leave the should be replaced


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

what will happen to the funny story contest for the xp3?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

What rea you worried about JIMBOB your not even a member. This will just mean you will actually have to go out into the rest of the forum and start to participate.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

'SHADOW said:


> what will happen to the funny story contest for the xp3?


x2


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> What rea you worried about JIMBOB your not even a member. This will just mean you will actually have to go out into the rest of the forum and start to participate.


What are you talking about? I participate in the other forums. Worried? No I'm not. Its just all the time I spent trying to get my App thread back and now it gets locked along with everything else. All the time I spent in this forum goes to the garbage. I don't feel there is a need to take out this forum and I'm not going to sit here and see it get deleted. I'm not a spammer and I never was if your thinking I want this forum to raise my post count.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

its because of you jimbob.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i heard through some sources that it was mostly jimbobs fault


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> i heard through some sources that it was mostly jimbobs fault


I never accused ace for trolling


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

jmax611 said:


>


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

'SHADOW said:


> I'm not a spammer and I never was


Quoted for laughs.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

'SHADOW said:


> ...


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

acestro said:


> My guess is ESPMike doesn't appreciate the way I or we are being treated here either.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

SIIHBAP?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> SIIHBAP?


?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

/lols at selfs random post here


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I wonder what slckr would think about this









AQHU should be moved back to the HOF to be forever worshiped :nod:


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

slckr knows whats up. unlike you.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> 'SHADOW said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a spammer and I never was
> ...


Whats your problem? I never had issues with you Danny, but its gotten really f*cking ridiculous.

Its ending because its been a long time coming. It hasnt been what it used to be for a while, and despite efforts to change that, alot of people on this site consistently hated this whole thing and wanted it closed, some even taking actions to try and ruin it. Either way...oh well. Whats the big deal? It was fun while it lasted and now its done. I guess it sucks, sure, but time to move on.

As far as the contest, I'll get back to you guys on whats going on there.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

indeed


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

hes prolly jumping around doing cartwheels and kickflips and stuff like that


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeap time to move on







Hahaha dash again


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

So whats this then? Teams disbanded? It seems like there would be talking, complaining, celebrating, going on all over the site. Just this one little thread? Is this real?

I always thought teams were stupid. I've come to realize though, that alot of people on teams think teams are stupid, and dont take it as serious as some others.

I cant see were it does any good to have them though. I mean it kind of splits the site up into groups, and diverts people from the core thing this site is supposed to be about, piranha. I also understand that talking about piranha all day can get boring and repeatative, so I understand the need for someplace to goof off. I dont understand why that can be the lounge though. I mean when I hit the view new post button, there are more team posts than lounge posts, and I think that is bad for the site.

Once the other areas of the site are being neglected because of the teams its time to disban them. And I think that point has come. I mean honestly how many members check the lounge or piranha discusion before they check there team? Probably few.

And you end up with people on the site against each other because of a banner. Its like gangs man! gangs are bad. Almost as bad as long ranting posts


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Or maybe its a place for people not really into Ps anymore to hang out? No need to keep bashing it, its gone. Let it go. Feel better now?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

We done moved on. Never had anything against anyone here, just didn't like how things were run or how certain members were treated.

And thanks for the rude email Winkyee... very strange.... (he's the one calling me a troll for those that were wondering)

RIP without acestro....







that should be good, just like all the science discussions at pfury without Frank or myself...









man.... this may just be my last post.... what a weird place this is turning into....


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Last post...then check your PMs....


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Or maybe its a place for people not really into Ps anymore to hang out? No need to keep bashing it, its gone. Let it go. Feel better now?


ESPMike in case this was to me. I wasn't trying to bash anything. Just talking about what I think. Its gonna have alot of people upset, and alot of people happy. I'm niether. I'm just talking about my thoughts on the subject.

I also mentioned in my post, the need for people to goof off and not talk about piranha. I just wish everyone could do it together instead of breaking off in groups.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

RIP was never about a private group though. We always welcomed EVERYONE with open arms. It was just a place for everyone to be silly, something we cant do in the Piranha Discussion Forum. And you need to realize that PFury may have started as a Piranha site, and thats why I came here, but Im not into Ps anymore...I got over it. But I met cool people here and didnt want to stop hanging here just because i wasnt researching ps anymore. Hence Team RIP.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

whats wrong with the lounge though? I mean, I like to have fun and dink around on here, but I feel like if I'm not going to the lounge AND all the teams rooms, I'm missing most of it. Why cant we all be in one p-fury team? Why the need to branch off and be secluted?

again, I'm not trying to bash, or argue, or anything like that. I'm just curious as well as confused, and talking. So please, dont take it the wrong way.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I completely agree with jayson. I think the whole team thing only divided things in the short time I have been here. When it makes things seem like a popularity contest, I can see how some may be discouraged by it. Personally, I couldn't give a damn. There are people that are on teams that contribute to the site, and there are ones who spew nothing of any importance. I would bet personally a majority of my posts are in the lounge. I still try to help out people with questions though, but a lot of posts on the site have nothing to do with fishkeeping. Thats okay by me. I still think its a fun place to be. By trying to give someone the title of being on a "team" is rediculous in reality. Be an army of one! People should respect you for knowledge and personality over what click you belong to.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Nevermind..


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Danny, give it up. You got what you wanted, now leave it alone. You and me have never had a problem, but I have lost a HUGE amount of respect I had for you recently. I always respected you as mature for a kid, but recently Ive found that to be a facade, and the true teenager is coming out. Oh well, in the end its over and I dont give a sh*t.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Nevermind..


thats weak danny. If I knew you were just gonna edit it away I would have quoted you quickly, instead of waiting to see a response.

On a side note: alot of people seem to say, I dont care about teams, there just for having fun. Then why do you have to leave just because there gone?

edit: that side note wasn't about danny btw. His post had nothing to do with that.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I dont have to leave and Im not. But Im not into Ps anymore so thats why we started the Team thing. Ill be around the lounge a bit shooting the sh*t, but not as much. The whole Team will be the same way, except for Ace, and I understand why. Ace did alot for the site, and he got sh*t on by a disrespectful 17 year old kid. Id be upset too. Doesnt say much...


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

ESPMike said:


> I dont have to leave and Im not. But Im not into Ps anymore so thats why we started the Team thing. Ill be around the lounge a bit shooting the sh*t, but not as much. The whole Team will be the same way, except for Ace, and I understand why. Ace did alot for the site, and he got sh*t on by a disrespectful 17 year old kid. Id be upset too. Doesnt say much...


sh*t on? He attacked, provoked...and when I got sick of it, he pointed fingers. I thought I was supposed to be the immature teenage in this situation.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

My biggest problem with the whole team thing is seeing when some app. thread is going, it only involves sh*t like "when did xxxxx get mad about xxxxx's blah blah blah? If the applicant could spend some time digging up bullshit, he/she passes to become a team member. How does that help Joe Shmoe? What relevance does the whole team thing serve on a website devoted to fish when I constantly see a team member or applicant asking things like " can I cohab a rhom with a pygo"? Its aphalling at times. Makes me want to start my own team called "nothing to do with the hobby, I'm just here for the bullshit comradery of my team". I think we are better off without it all.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Im done with this sh*t for now, I gotta work in 6 hours. People should stop dragging me into this. If Tom wanted to stay, than somethng could have been worked out. Im sure that door is still open. But if he is going to give an ultimatum and then threaten to leave, you gotta wonder what his intentions are (I would know, Ive made that mistake).


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

spinalremains said:


> My biggest problem with the whole team thing is seeing when some app. thread is going, it only involves sh*t like "when did xxxxx get mad about xxxxx's blah blah blah? If the applicant could spend some time digging up bullshit, he/she passes to become a team member. How does that help Joe Shmoe? What relevance does the whole team thing serve on a website devoted to fish when I constantly see a team member or applicant asking things like " can I cohab a rhom with a pygo"? Its aphalling at times. *Makes me want to start my own team called "nothing to do with the hobby, I'm just here for the bullshit comradery of my team".* I think we are better off without it all.












btw. So teams aren't going anyway its just ace leaving? Or what? explain please, or link me or something. I have no idea whats going on, because I'm not in a team


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

LOL some of you are totally full of it. 
You know who you are. You cant BS BS.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Jayson745 said:


> My biggest problem with the whole team thing is seeing when some app. thread is going, it only involves sh*t like "when did xxxxx get mad about xxxxx's blah blah blah? If the applicant could spend some time digging up bullshit, he/she passes to become a team member. How does that help Joe Shmoe? What relevance does the whole team thing serve on a website devoted to fish when I constantly see a team member or applicant asking things like " can I cohab a rhom with a pygo"? Its aphalling at times. *Makes me want to start my own team called "nothing to do with the hobby, I'm just here for the bullshit comradery of my team".* I think we are better off without it all.












btw. So teams aren't going anyway its just ace leaving? Or what? explain please, or link me or something. I have no idea whats going on, because I'm not in a team








[/quote]
Me either, I just thought I would air out my laundry as foul smelling as it may seem....


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

spinalremains said:


> My biggest problem with the whole team thing is seeing when some app. thread is going, it only involves sh*t like "when did xxxxx get mad about xxxxx's blah blah blah? If the applicant could spend some time digging up bullshit, he/she passes to become a team member. How does that help Joe Shmoe? What relevance does the whole team thing serve on a website devoted to fish when I constantly see a team member or applicant asking things like " can I cohab a rhom with a pygo"? Its aphalling at times. Makes me want to start my own team called "nothing to do with the hobby, I'm just here for the bullshit comradery of my team". I think we are better off without it all.


Its for fun. The apps always bring up past funny moments. Ask anyone thats done one and theyve had fun doing it. Our applicants were also required to help atleast 3 new member with questions they had. And yeah, we were here for the "bullshit" comradery. Whats wrong with that exactly? Like I said before, i came here to find P info. Im not into Ps anymore, does that mean I cant enjoy the friendship of the people Ive met here anymore?

Danny you and me have had many good conversations in the past. Usually not agreeing and heated, but never angry. I specifically remember an old PM from you after one such debate saying something along the lines of 'I respect the passion you have for your country" or something along those lines. I thought I might have it but dont. And lets not forget ORly-Boy you used to dahs away with us in AQHU only a few short months ago. Maybe I'll dig up the pic you made about how great RIP was? Either way its a mute point. The whole thing is over, Ace is gone, and the Team thing is done. Im done talking about it.

Oh, and your conduct in the thread about Ace's fish room was enough as far as you attacking. That was unbelievably immature and uneccessary Anyways, its done, and Im not talking about it anymore.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Jayson. the reason that the lounge was not suitable for the way the team fooled around is because some people seen their banter as spam and did nothihng but bitch and moan. So they were given a forum so it didn't spill into the lounge and they could still have fun on the site. 
But even that wasen't good enough for some. They felt left out or just didn't understand. So even tho they otherwise had no interest in teams and it didn't effect them in any way they looked negitivly upon them because of how outspoken and full of it some were aganst teams.



spinalremains said:


> My biggest problem with the whole team thing is seeing when some app. thread is going, it only involves sh*t like "when did xxxxx get mad about xxxxx's blah blah blah? If the applicant could spend some time digging up bullshit, he/she passes to become a team member. How does that help Joe Shmoe? What relevance does the whole team thing serve on a website devoted to fish when I constantly see a team member or applicant asking things like " can I cohab a rhom with a pygo"? Its aphalling at times. Makes me want to start my own team called "nothing to do with the hobby, I'm just here for the bullshit comradery of my team". I think we are better off without it all.


RIP was never about prooviding fish info. There are plenty of RIP members that spent a good amount of time answering peoples fish care questions. regaurdless of how an individual APP thread helped the thread is irrleivant. how do any threads in the lounge help P owners? No one is getting paid to dedicate their time to answering peoples fish care questions. So why would anyone be obligated to do so? Theres plenty of people here on and off of teams that have good care info. So what does that have to do with teams?

Should we look negitivly upon you for voicing your opinion here? You could have been taking the time to post in the fish care and desease forums instead of here. bottom line is sometimes people want to take a break from those forums and have fun just chatting with other members of this forum. Some of us actually consider each others as friends.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> LOL some of you are totally full of it.
> You know who you are. *You cant BS BS*.


nice play on words there. hehe

after what danny did I think I'll just quote everyone and spam with it














...........j/k


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Its a shame to lose members such as acestro. He actually knows his stuff concearning aquariums. I don't frankly care if someone is into ps or not, in fact I have turned my interests into marine tanks. My point being, there are team members who don't seem to know their asses from a hole in the ground. I'm not stupid, and am not going to put a team member on a pedestal. I kiss no ass to be respected.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Jayson. the reason that the lounge was not suitable for the way the team fooled around is because some people seen their banter as spam and did nothihng but bitch and moan. So they were given a forum so it didn't spill into the lounge and they could still have fun on the site.
> But even that wasen't good enough for some. They felt left out or just didn't understand. So even tho they otherwise had no interest in teams and it didn't effect them in any way they looked negitivly upon them because of how outspoken and full of it some were aganst teams.


see I thought it was teams in the lounge spamming, that they finally gave them there own place to do so without affectiong the lounge. I wasn't around yet mind you. But thanx for the explanation. I was more questioning whats happening now though. Like, are the teams all gonna be gone? Or just ace leaving? Again, thanx for trying to explain it to a semi new person though.









I thought the seperate team forums would clean this up, but apparently it didn't. Its now to the point where there are more people in the team rooms than the lounge. And I dont think anyone, team or not, wants to hurt this awsome site.

If people on this site really need a seperate place from the lounge to have fun, this is my recomendation. Close all teams, and open a vip room. same deal except theres only one team, your vip(probably what rip started as) or your not. Once you open up other teams it becomes a compatition and people cry/argue. When did all the trouble start? I guessing when there was more than one team. We are all on the same team wether your rip, easy, or earapirary<-hehe. Your all on the same team, or at least you should be.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Honesty, who gives a sh*t, it's the f*cking Internet... I feel sorry for you if team rip makes the slightest dent in your life; if it does then you're a gradeâ€ A "geek...
Most of you will become more productive because of rip closing up shop(at your jobs)...

For sh*t sake theirs a member with 33 posts per day that's crazy&#8230;


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> My biggest problem with the whole team thing is seeing when some app. thread is going, it only involves sh*t like "when did xxxxx get mad about xxxxx's blah blah blah? If the applicant could spend some time digging up bullshit, he/she passes to become a team member. How does that help Joe Shmoe? What relevance does the whole team thing serve on a website devoted to fish when I constantly see a team member or applicant asking things like " can I cohab a rhom with a pygo"? Its aphalling at times. Makes me want to start my own team called "nothing to do with the hobby, I'm just here for the bullshit comradery of my team". I think we are better off without it all.


RIP was never about prooviding fish info. There are plenty of RIP members that spent a good amount of time answering peoples fish care questions. regaurdless of how an individual APP thread helped the thread is irrleivant. how do any threads in the lounge help P owners? No one is getting paid to dedicate their time to answering peoples fish care questions. So why would anyone be obligated to do so? Theres plenty of people here on and off of teams that have good care info. So what does that have to do with teams?

Should we look negitivly upon you for voicing your opinion here? You could have been taking the time to post in the fish care and desease forums instead of here. bottom line is sometimes people want to take a break from those forums and have fun just chatting with other members of this forum. Some of us actually consider each others as friends.
[/quote] Actually, I couldn't give a sh*t about teams or what they stand for. Why couldn't these people take a break from fish talk and take it to the lounge like everyone else that doesn't belong to a team? Team members are special? Like I said, some members couldn't tell their asses from a hole in the ground, but they can supply you with a picture of themselves in their avatar blowing out a bong hit. Give me a break.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Should we look negitivly upon you for voicing your opinion here? You could have been taking the time to post in the fish care and desease forums instead of here. bottom line is sometimes people want to take a break from those forums and have fun just chatting with other members of this forum. Some of us actually consider each others as friends.


I like to make friends to bs, and I'm not into talking about fish every day, but I still come here every day. I'm here to bs with bsers like yourself. <ment to be funny not cocky









Every decient sized forum geared twards a specific audience, whether its cars, animals, computer, or foot fedishes, have a lounge of some sort. Nobody can talk about the same thing every day without getting burned out about it. But why the need to be apart from the rest of the site? This is the only site with teams I've ever seen and look how much good its caused. Most of the regulars are spending 3/4 of there posts in a section where nobody new will ever meet or talk to them. The lounge is suffering, as much as the rest of the site, and as a direct result people like myself arent coming on 8 times a day like I was when I 1st came here. That is hurting the site we all enjoy.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> Should we look negitivly upon you for voicing your opinion here? You could have been taking the time to post in the fish care and desease forums instead of here. bottom line is sometimes people want to take a break from those forums and have fun just chatting with other members of this forum. Some of us actually consider each others as friends.


I like to make friends to bs, and I'm not into talking about fish every day, but I still come here every day. I'm here to bs with bsers like yourself.

Every decient sized forum geared twards a specific audience, whether its cars, animals, computer, or foot fedishes, have a lounge of some sort. Nobody can talk about the same thing every day without getting burned out about it. But why the need to be apart from the rest of the site? This is the only site with teams I've ever seen and look how much good its caused. Most of the regulars are spending 3/4 of there posts in a section where nobody new will ever meet or talk to them. The lounge is suffering, as much as the rest of the site, and as a direct result people like myself arent coming on 8 times a day like I was when I 1st came here. That is hurting the site we all enjoy.
[/quote]

I agree 100%

So who won the XP3 or was that just a just a scam, that team rip couldn't follow threw with...


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

anyway. I'm off to play poker or flirt with myspace chicks. But before I go........

If teams are really being disbanded. Dont you gang members leave. Thats the same as saying, all you ever liked this site for was your team. You stick with p-fury or we're better off without you, because your loyalty never was about the site, but more about your team. I could list off a whole lot of people I would hate to see leave, and I bet most of them dont even know who I am, which is kind of the problem. And dont forget GGs thread about his father in law, life is to short to spend getting worked up about the internet. Nobody has to lose any friends over this, if anything you'll make a few new ones by getting out of the team for a while and having to talk with us regular folk in the lounge.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Although I'm not a fan of rap music, I'll quote tupac by saying "I don't give a f*ck". I think its hilariously pathetic how some people try to defend the whole team thing. "Its for fun". I'm glad you feel more secure by having strangers from the internet to back you up. I really like to see suckers absorbed by pack mentallity.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> anyway. I'm off to play poker or flirt with myspace chicks. But before I go........
> 
> If teams are really being disbanded. Dont you gang members leave. Thats the same as saying, all you ever liked this site for was your team. You stick with p-fury or we're better off without you, because your loyalty never was about the site, but more about your team. I could list off a whole lot of people I would hate to see leave, and I bet most of them dont even know who I am, which is kind of the problem. And dont forget GGs thread about his father in law, life is to short to spend getting worked up about the internet. Nobody has to lose any friends over this, if anything you'll make a few new ones by getting out of the team for a while and having to talk with us regular folk in the lounge.


if your on poker stars look me up CF_26..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the whay i see it, it seems like the none team members are the ones getting upset here.
and you give us alot of attention for not really caring about us or the teams.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

cory who won the XP3????


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Its still going on I believe


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

spinalremains said:


> Although I'm not a fan of rap music, I'll quote tupac by saying "I don't give a f*ck". I think its hilariously pathetic how some people try to defend the whole team thing. "Its for fun". I'm glad you feel more secure by having strangers from the internet to back you up. I really like to see suckers absorbed by pack mentallity.


just like your post went from "ok there leaving" to "f*ck em there all gay" because you saw a few members doing it. thats pack mentality for ya.









team RIP had a thread in the HOF in the lounge and when i was a part of it, for all i cared it coulda stayed that way. RIP never asked for a forum, hell we even asked to go back to the single thread. but whatever who cares.

spinal i think you got the wrong team when your talking about avatars and bong hits. personally i think that team is more like a bunch of gay jokes than anything.

anyway... i wont be returning to team RIP at their new home other to stop by and say hello time to time (ive been a member on that forum for a while now) so best of luck to you guys.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

spinalremains said:


> Although I'm not a fan of rap music, I'll quote tupac by saying "I don't give a f*ck". I think its hilariously pathetic how some people try to defend the whole team thing. "Its for fun". I'm glad you feel more secure by having strangers from the internet to back you up. I really like to see suckers absorbed by pack mentallity.


If you don't give a f*ck why do you keep posting stupid sh*t like this here. You clearly trying to get some attention here. Yea, believe it or not we did have a good time and that seems to have a problem with you.



> more secure by having strangers


Secure? Why would we need to be secure by someone else in the internet? But you do realize all of us are strangers here right?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

You guys really have no clue about how Team RIP worked, what it did, or what it was about. Feel free to ask any of a number of the mods who enjoyed Team RIP as well and participated regularly, including Xenon, GG, RAFAEL C and CrocKeeper. I dont think their consistent participation suggested it was "hurting the site." Did GG's wonderfully named "poo poo pee pee thread" hurt the site? It was all in good fun guys, something many were able to appreciate. I met more people in the time I spent with Team RIP then I had in over a year of previous time on this site. The entire point was meeting new people. If you dont think a large number of members participated, click and see who has posted atleast once in AQHU and you can see it was a pretty large member base. The point was for EVERYONE to have fun, without the restrictions of the lounge, like staying on topic and providing substantial dialogue. RIP was about shooting the sh*t on irrelevent stuff and just being goofy. Alot of people found it useful as a way to unwind. Hurting the site? Hardly.

Hell you talk about playing Poker....we started a huge group of PFURIANS, not RIP guys, that all played poker together. You guys could have easily been in on that since you liek PokerStars. Maybe you missed the thread in the lounge that was a result of everyone getting started playing in AQHU. You guys were never a part of it and therefore cant appreciate it, but it gives you no right to say it hurt the site or to bash it. Your just making yourselves look ignorant.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

:laugh:








everybody! Hows everybodies monday going?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> RIP without acestro....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be nice to feel so important. And to think...you said over and over that RIP was for everyone....little did everyone realize that it was only and extension of Acestro.....

Although I think you have some serious issues with how you perceive your roll in this entire situation.....I hope you find what you are looking for in a forum.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

RIP could go on without Ace if we wanted, and I think Ace knows that. Fact is RIP has become a source of drama and something many have never appreciated. Its obvious alot of people dont want it here, so its gone. No biggie, I'll just spend even more time in the herp forum. We need to get people posting there though. Wheres CK when you need him.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> RIP could go on without Ace if we wanted, and I think Ace knows that. Fact is RIP has become a source of drama and something many have never appreciated. Its obvious alot of people dont want it here, so its gone. No biggie, I'll just spend even more time in the herp forum. We need to get people posting there though. Wheres CK when you need him.


The drama in the rip forum was created and maintained by 2 people. To dismantle a team and forum over two people seems a shame to me. For the most part...this forum has been the site of some very entertaining threads. 
Riley is still dealing with the move...hopefully he will be back soon


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

To add what Mike said I just believe the drama over-rided the fun in here. We did indeed had some great thread that everybody enjoyed. I just feel that a couple bad apples can easily ruin the bunch.

It's hard to keep doing what we've been doing with everybody just sitting and waiting around for us to slip or say something that they didn't like then the RIP bashing starts all over again.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> RIP could go on without Ace if we wanted, and I think Ace knows that. Fact is RIP has become a source of drama and something many have never appreciated. Its obvious alot of people dont want it here, so its gone. No biggie, I'll just spend even more time in the herp forum. We need to get people posting there though. Wheres CK when you need him.


The drama in the rip forum was created and maintained by 2 people. *To dismantle a team and forum over two people seems a shame to me*. For the most part...*this forum has been the site of some very entertaining threads.* 
Riley is still dealing with the move...hopefully he will be back soon








[/quote]

I agree completely with the bold. But everyone will admit plenty of people liked to use RIP as a scapegoat and add that it contributed nothing to the site. Just look at this thread as an example. Plenty of people will be happy to see RIP gone. Everyone has been asking to "get rid of this team sh*t" for some time. I never wanted this to become a source of "controversy" or animosity on the site, and while it isnt always, at times it definately has been. I think you can appreciate it GG because you were one of the people that enjoyed having fun here, but some people refused to accept it and understand it. Its frustrating to do something and try to have fun, but a negative stigma gets attached to it. For example, one thread in particular some time back we had someone doing an application and they were doign their Help a noob requirement we made. Someone chimed in and said something along the lines of "dont listen to him he's in RIP." Its a shame to see that just some of us having fun turned into such a negative stigma being associated with it. It wasnt supposed to be that way, just a place for everyone to hang out. That said, based on how I've gotten the impression people percieve it, with RIP being gone PFury should be a better place. I voted to shut RIP down here too, and that was my reasoning. I can assure you some stupid fued between members, while it had some, it was a small impact on my thought process in this thing.

In the end this site is yours, GG, and Xenons. i respect your choices on how it should be run and I sincerely appreciate all you did for us in giving us this subforum and the freedom we had in the first place. You helped me meet some damn cool people and have alot of fun. But to see the way things have been falling with the whole thing, how the members outside of RIP feel about it, and now seeing one of the members I enjoyed talking to the most leave, its not fun anymore. I wish things had worked out differently, and id be lieing if I said I didnt think that had some things gone different with stuff like the stupid fued we'd still be rolling along, but this is the way it worked out, so there it is.

Again thanks for what you guys gave us. You both stuck up for us on many occasions and I appreciate that wholly. Now Im gonna go back and hit up the Lounge like before.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats one thing I never really understood. At first there was some negative reaction to RIP having a forum...and that was to be expected...but to me it seemed to have died down and wasnt an issue. The only problem I say...was when RIP as a collective would enter into a negative discussion with members outside of this forum. RIP makes up a tiny part of the membership...but when a negative thread would break out....and the only posters besides the original members involved are RIP people....it draws negative attention not only to RIP...but the aspect of allowing teams in the first place.

To me..it is almost like RIP wanted to be the subject of controversy....and enjoyed being hated...giving you guys something to band together against. But really...I think saying the members hated rip is blowing things out of proportion. I dont think the members gave it much thought. The only people saying RIP was hated....besides maybe one or 2 members....were the rip members.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

In all we do appreciate everything that was given to us. If it wasn't for you GG and the others in charge we would have what we did.










for old times sake


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Thats one thing I never really understood. At first there was some negative reaction to RIP having a forum...and that was to be expected...but to me it seemed to have died down and wasnt an issue. The only problem I say...was when RIP as a collective would enter into a negative discussion with members outside of this forum. RIP makes up a tiny part of the membership...but when a negative thread would break out....and the only posters besides the original members involved are RIP people....it draws negative attention not only to RIP...but the aspect of allowing teams in the first place.
> 
> To me..it is almost like RIP wanted to be the subject of controversy....and enjoyed being hated...giving you guys something to band together against. But really...I think saying the members hated rip is blowing things out of proportion. I dont think the members gave it much thought. The only people saying RIP was hated....besides maybe one or 2 members....were the rip members.


I dont thinks thats the case at all GG. I had several coversations with the ST guys about how we could improve the perception of RIP. You might not see people making anti-RIP comments much, but you cant be everywehre at once. (or can you..







) Like I said before one specfiic example that rung loud with me was when a RIP member posted some good advice in Piranha Discussion and someone chimed in with "dont listen to him he's part of RIP." Or other times when people would come into AQHU and talk about how stupid it was, or even some of the discussion here and there in the Community Team Room (although that did admittedly die down). There was undoubtedly an overall negtaive perception of RIP. Now your point as to whether that was our own fault...maybe, maybe not. I honestly dont know, and I could argue that both ways i think, but I wont waste the time trying to figure it out. I wish we could have made people more willing to participate here and maybe associate RIP with positive ideas, but that wasnt the case. Oh well, this way its not a problem anymore. I was probably missing some funny stuff in the Lounge anyways.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I do see that pack mentality with other members, but they just don't have an emblem showing that they are part of a group. Please, look at a thread where somebody attacks Jones and Nate or Pedro and Alex or George and see what happens...or when someone attacks Dawgz or 2P2F or one of many other members, or when someone's a racist douchebag. RIP just has a badge declaring their friendship and that's all that separates them from the other packs involved in attacking folks elsewhere.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I agree with you mike. Though I never made it to rip, its very unfortunate that things like this have to happen. Very sad with the work of a few people they can take down so much happiness and joy. Seeing all this hatrid in a piranha-forum is sad.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sure there will be a few people that dont like RIP or any group they dont belong too...it is human nature...but I think the overwhelming number of members didnt really care one way or the other.

As far as pack behavior CD...I agree....but like any group that is organized...there is an implied association with other team members behavior.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Im over it.


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

me to no big deal


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> Just because Tom is leaving, I didn't know RIP had to close up.


Well now you know


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

mR. Blueberry said:


> Just because Tom is leaving, I didn't know RIP had to close up.


Well now you know
[/quote]
Kool-aid anyone


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Just because Tom is leaving, I didn't know RIP had to close up.


Well now you know
[/quote]
Kool-aid anyone








[/quote]

I love kool-aid









I'll take one BTW!


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Just because Tom is leaving, I didn't know RIP had to close up.


Well now you know
[/quote]
Kool-aid anyone








[/quote]
OOOOHHHHH YEAHHHHHH


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

all up in the coolaid and dont know the flavor


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/is happy to see that others see how things really are

funny how folks can see through the pfury koolaid :laugh:

This isn't about two people and I'm not going to go through a whole 'nother "back and forth" on that. (heck, I've barely read half of these posts)

I've always enjoyed everyone here, and that included d-boy, Winkyee, and GG at most points. I just dont think things are being done right here, and I think others share that opinion. It doesn't mean it isn't right for pfury as a whole, that's up to you guys.

:bore2:



PygoFanatic said:


> Im over it.


eeeexactly... NDWD.

and it's kind of an insult to insinuate that the other RIP folk (and some non RIP folk) are brainwashed by myself. These are some of the most clever people on this site. But enough of these games.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> Im over it.


eeeexactly... NDWD.

and it's kind of an insult to insinuate that the other RIP folk (and some non RIP folk) are brainwashed by myself. These are some of the most clever people on this site. But enough of these games.
[/quote]







get on with it?


----------

